# Teaching road craft



## kipster (6 Aug 2013)

So my boys have finally decided that they quite like a bit of cycling. I've been trying to teach them some good habits like road positioning, positive hand signals etc. they are ok when with me, but when by themselves it goes a little wrong. They are 15 and 12, the 12 year old tends to stick to footpaths at the moment when not with me, the 15 year old is ok to ride on the roads where we live, it's quiet.

Today he got it a bit wrong and got beeped and shouted at. Basically he was too far left at some traffic lights but wanting to take the 3rd road (it's a 5 way junction) approx 200 degrees from where he was starting from. I think it shook him up a bit, probably more being shouted at. 

I've told him to put himself in the middle of the lane at the lights, if he sees/hears a car behind him make eye contact and signal his intent, or if he feels intimidated let the car go then make his move. I'll do some more cycling with him to bring his confidence up and see if the local council are doing any courses, but does anyone have any tips on teaching teenagers road craft?


----------



## MrJamie (6 Aug 2013)

I'd probably say that realistically some junctions just aren't cycle friendly and there's no shame in getting off and crossing the junction on foot if he isn't sure how to negotiate traffic safely at the moment.

I've been teaching my 10 year old nephew to ride safely and as much as he's understood priorities at side roads/junctions, road markings, door zones and doesn't really need telling anymore, the best piece of advice IMHO is if you're not sure stop, pull over, walk etc rather than panic and gamble. Confidence comes with time, practice and understanding, but is pretty fragile for kids and adults alike when we have a bad encounter


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Aug 2013)

I think you've done well as it is TBH. That junction he got beeped at sounds like a nasty one to me and I'd probably try to find a way to avoid it, or cross it on foot.


----------



## atbman (7 Aug 2013)

Check for local Bikeability courses. Buy Cyclecraft by John Franklin (pub. Stationery Office) and practice what it tells you to do with both of them


----------



## kipster (7 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, the council only provide training through schools but I have found some providers of Bikeability courses locally, so will contact them.


----------



## hatler (7 Aug 2013)

Simpler to digest than Cyclecraft is a publication from Surrey CC, available at http://www.surreycc.gov.uk/roads-an...etting-around-an-introduction-to-safe-cycling

It's really rather good.


----------



## Boris Bajic (7 Aug 2013)

Well done for setting a good example and not hassling them into taking it up... Whenever you start, it's better than tomorrow.

But in terms of parent-tuition, 12 and 15 might be a little late in terms of getting the message home. Ours (19, 17, 14) all still ride with me occasionally, but would have run a mile from 13 or 14 if I'd tried to give any tuition. Yours may be different, but mine didn't enjoy being offered further instruction as teens. They took it quite well at seven or eight.. but teens are teens.

Roads are extremely complex environments where sharp, heavy objects move at great speed, guided by people who are not always able to pay full attention to the space immediately to their side or front.

I am generally not too moved by courses, but in this instance I think it might make sense to get them on one. Take advice locally about what the good ones are. I still use daily the road-cycling advice I was given at primary school. Any tuition will stay with them and will be worth it.

Another thought: Do you drive? The car is a great classroom for road sense and casual-chat tuition about safety and good signals.

1. You are not yelling over traffic at someone who is facing away from you.
2. There are plenty of examples of good and bad practice.
3. They can sit in the passenger seat and really concentrate on things without having to steer, balance and look out for their own safety.

Nothing structured or lecture-like, just a few "Do you see that cyclist? How can we tell where he's going?", or "That was good riding, she realised he was probably about to move left and she left space". If they like their riding, they will get into it and start to 'think bike' when not on a bike.

Good luck. Your children will gain enormously from their enjoyment of cycling.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Aug 2013)

I was taught to drive by my dad who I considered to be a pretty decent driver at the time. I also cycled from being a kid and was rarely if ever the one to get beeped at when out with mates. Now, with over 20yrs driving experience under my belt (and a few mistakes I'm not proud of along the way!) I wonder how I managed to survive the early years as I feel it's only skip loads of experience that can make you wary of the situations you need to be.

To the OP, do your best and get outside help if you feel it's needed but you and your sons have to accept that you won't always be in control of the situation. If you are ok with that and can deal with whatever is thrown at you in the safest way possible then you are good to go.


----------

